

WSJ Calls Facebook's Referring URLs a Privacy Violation - lid
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/unbelievable_wsj_calls_referring_urls_a_privacy_vi.php

======
Jun8
> Privacy and Facebook are serious issues. It's irresponsible and unhelpful to
> report on them like this.

As the post points out, this is done for pageviews or for karma mongering.
What I find interesting is that my (and from others, too) posts that are
critical of the media brouhaha over FB privacy issues quickly get downvoted on
HN. Do you know how FB privacy controls stack up with GMail, LinkedIn, Plaxo
or others, e.g. what URL does GMail forward to an advertiser when you click on
a link in the sidebar? Can anyone enlighten us on these matters with hard
facts, rather than creating another anecdotal post about how their even non-
tech savvy friends are now so worried.

I'm not an expert on these privacy matters, so my approach is simple. I
approach _all_ companies that have my personal information with caution,
including not only FB but Google. Unfortunately, in some cases there's nothing
you can do, there's a service you need despite the potential security risks.

I wonder what your family members, who are now so worried about FB, would
think if they knew that gas and electric utility companies routinely sell
their personal information to junk mail spammers because they are "public
records" (if you're in the US, go ahead and search your name on
<http://www.peoplelookup.com>, it's a chilling experience)

~~~
edanm
"I'm not an expert on these privacy matters, so my approach is simple. I
approach all companies that have my personal information with caution..."

I like Robert Scoble's take on this: assume from the start that anything you
put on a computer (or write down in any form, for that matter), is public.

Obviously, this doesn't work all the time (there are, and should be, things
like private emails). But it's a good assumption when dealing with most
services out there.

As he puts it, most of the stuff you put on your Facebook page is just a copy-
paste away from being spread by your friends, so how secure is it really?

------
waterlesscloud
"We've emailed both writers to ask for clarification in the event that they
are in fact referring to something else, but haven't heard back from them yet.
"

And, as the updates show, they were indeed referring to something else.

Rushed article to cash in on hype.

~~~
Jun8
But how many WSJ readers would know that they were referring to something
else?

------
TotlolRon
Massachusetts natives should cope well with witch hunts. Facebook will float.

